# My "Now" Tidy Gym



## the_highlander

With my Training Partner...lol


----------



## Milky

VERY NICE !!


----------



## the_highlander




----------



## Cam93

now get the duct tape and tidy up that rowing seat!

stuff like that drives me nuts


----------



## the_highlander

Dumbbells were they should be..!


----------



## Buzzz_

Looks better! Good job

Is your training partner called "spot" by any chance? :whistling:


----------



## Pancake'

Nice


----------



## paulandabbi

Looks bang on now mate! I have my pooch out training with me too lol


----------



## BoxerJay

Awesome mate  - Didn't see your dog for ages haha


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Much better even safe for the dog now!


----------



## Southern Karate Guy

the_highlander said:


> With my Training Partner...lol


Ah if its tidy your not working out hard enough


----------



## the_highlander




----------



## the_highlander




----------



## BLUE(UK)

Looks brilliant.

What dimensions(size) are the room its in?


----------



## Buzzz_

It's 10m x 5m (I read his other thread)


----------



## the_highlander

Buzzz_ said:


> Looks better! Good job
> 
> Is your training partner called "spot" by any chance? :whistling:


LoL, aye wuda been a good name for him, he's a Black Lab & Called Nero...


----------



## badly_dubbed

nice! home gyms are the business


----------



## woody081

That is a nice setup !


----------



## the_highlander

amigamike said:


> Ah if its tidy your not working out hard enough


Always working Hard Buddy


----------



## the_highlander

badly_dubbed said:


> nice! home gyms are the business


Cheers man, Aye they Sure are mate,it takes a while till add all the equipment, love being able to train when I want


----------



## badly_dubbed

the_highlander said:


> Cheers man, Aye they Sure are mate,it takes a while till add all the equipment, love being able to train when I want


Tell me about it...im off on a wee road trip to pick up some gear at the start of the week


----------



## andyhuggins

the_highlander said:


> With my Training Partner...lol


Jealous


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Buzzz_ said:


> It's 10m x 5m (I read his other thread)


That's quite large(50sqm), I was thinking a 7x7 would be massive for an home gym(49sqm).


----------



## solidcecil

Looks good mate, when am I coming up for a session?


----------



## AestheticManlet

Looks good mate, is your training partner a good spotter?


----------



## paulandabbi

solidcecil said:


> Looks good mate, when am I coming up for a session?


I think he should say all Team Solid can go and use it. That could be HQ :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

nice. you could charge entrance for that.


----------



## the_highlander

solidcecil said:


> Looks good mate, when am I coming up for a session?


Cheers bro.!! Haha, my Coach is welcome anytime.!!!!


----------



## the_highlander

paulandabbi said:


> I think he should say all Team Solid can go and use it. That could be HQ :lol:


Lol, Gym Solid.....!lol


----------



## paulandabbi

the_highlander said:


> Lol, Gym Solid.....!lol


Yeah that's its name!!! Happily move to the north, its colder up there


----------



## XXVII

Nice. I'd love something like this in my garage.


----------



## Redbeard85

Nice set up mate :thumb:


----------



## Hendrix

My kind of gym


----------



## Denchh

Im looking to do something similar in the near future! I cant wait, yours looks great!!!


----------



## barsnack

how much did that set up cost ya


----------



## johnnya

Crackin mate...though I'd have included pics of my wife straddling the bench in just a water soaked belly top....have you got any pics of my wife by the way : )


----------



## Cactus87

I wish I had enough room for some real home equipment (not including my ez bar and kettlebells!)


----------



## *Ryan*

Love your gym mate, how much youd reckon it all cost?


----------



## the_highlander

I didnt buy all the gear at once,

I bought each dumbell & each peice of equipment whenever I could afford it...

I must try and add up how much it all cost though..!! =)



barsnack said:


> how much did that set up cost ya





*Ryan* said:


> Love your gym mate, how much youd reckon it all cost?


----------



## the_highlander

hahaha Plenty Bro 



johnnya said:


> Crackin mate...though I'd have included pics of my wife straddling the bench in just a water soaked belly top....have you got any pics of my wife by the way : )


----------



## BLUE(UK)

the_highlander said:


> I must try and add up how much it all cost though..!! =)


Don't do it!! haha.


----------



## badly_dubbed

2nd that....

whenever i buy something, i knock £50 off the price i tell the mrs!

most of my stuff to her cos £20...haha


----------



## BLUE(UK)

badly_dubbed said:


> 2nd that....
> 
> whenever i buy something, i knock £50 off the price i tell the mrs!
> 
> most of my stuff to her cos £20...haha


Hope she doesn't see your posts!! :lol:


----------



## the_highlander

haha, sumtimes I dont even tell the missus..!!!..lol



badly_dubbed said:


> 2nd that....
> 
> whenever i buy something, i knock £50 off the price i tell the mrs!
> 
> most of my stuff to her cos £20...haha


----------

